# Led Suit



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Anyone have any knowledge of how to run sequences out of leds, needing to create a vegas style light suit......grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr well I guess I always wanted my name in lights...heh


----------



## .id. (Jul 3, 2006)

You could either use a microcontroller or build a circuit like this. The latter uses 10 leds, each lit in sequence. You can modify the circuit to use only 3 or 4 sets of LEDs and then have it reset the sequence (so the sequence would be 1, 2, 3, 4, 1, 2, 3, 4, 1...). The microcontroller can be programmed to create the same sequence or any that you want. Either way, you'll probably need to use a driver chip capable delivering the current to the LEDs. (The LED's would be setup in parallel sets like the chasing christmas lights). Just my $0.02.


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

two things I found on those suits:

half way into the video gets much better:
http://franklid.blogspot.com/2006/06/led-suit-mod.html

these guys sell em..but you can get some ideas from here:
http://www.enlighted.com/pages/clear.shtml


----------

